# Losing the reference for a Ryanair booking



## Lingua (4 Jul 2007)

Does anybody know if it is possible to retrieve an an email deleted a week ago?  
A ryanair reservation was deleted by error from my mail about a week ago, with reference number which I dont remember.
Surely this must have happened before?


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jul 2007)

*Re: Deleting the reference*

Unless it's in your Deleted Items folder (or equivalent) or left on the mail server etc. then you probably cannot retrieve it.


----------



## Lingua (4 Jul 2007)

*Re: Deleting the reference*

No, I searched  but cant find. On the other hand, is it possible to arrive at the ryanair checkout and hope for the best that the booking can be retrieved by them?
of is it a lost cause?


----------



## seriams (4 Jul 2007)

*Re: Deleting the reference*

Ring Ryanair and ask them to resend the email to the same account. This should be possible


----------



## Lingua (4 Jul 2007)

*Re: Deleting the reference*

Thanks, will try again. So far, I think they are on their coffee break as the number doesnt answer.


----------



## coleen (4 Jul 2007)

*Re: Deleting the reference*

you can get it off their web site by going to confirm/change booking it will ask you for name date of  flight and credit card used so it will then re- send you the confirmation e mail


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jul 2007)

*Re: Deleting the reference*



coleen said:


> you can get it off their web site by going to confirm/change booking it will ask you for name date of  flight and credit card used so it will then re- send you the confirmation e mail


Where is this link? All I can see is the  link which needs the reference number to get past it. 

I would not arrive at the desk without a reference number as you will either be turned away or invited to purchase a new seat if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Lingua (4 Jul 2007)

*Re: Deleting the reference*

Confirm/change booking link needs a reference nr, otherwise it wont process.  Troubles are over  - this kind of thing did actually happen before  as I found out on previous postings here.  One number given  -0800303030 or something similar -  finally gives the result. Got the reference nr =  the golden key to the link confirm/change.  
Thanks!


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jul 2007)

*Re: Deleting the reference*

I don't understand - how did you get the reference number having lost it? Did _Ryanair _give it to you again or something?


----------



## Lingua (4 Jul 2007)

*Re: Deleting the reference*

Ryanair had my details recorded , so only verification of personal info was needed  (name,home address, number etc) . Of course I would never have got it (reference) if i had not phoned their contact nr and talked to a real person (number nine on options, for the record).


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jul 2007)

*Re: Deleting the reference*

No charge for this I take it?


----------



## Lingua (5 Jul 2007)

Only the phonecall


----------



## almo (5 Jul 2007)

From personal experience if you turn up just with our passport they will put you through, even when I've handed in the printed out page they barely look.  Having your ref number written down is usually more than enough.


----------



## MrKeane (5 Jul 2007)

Lingua said:


> Only the phonecall


 
A premium number I imagine?


----------



## zag (5 Jul 2007)

Ah lads, this one has been gone through before so many times.  There should be a sticky for it.

If you lose the reference number, you can ring Ryanair and they will give you the reference again once you have some details to hand such as the flight date, flight number, possibly your credit card number, etc . . .

They don't charge for it.

Well you have to pay for a phonecall and you have to asborb the opportunity cost of your time spent on the phone, but that could be offset by the value of the Ryanair operators time . . . whatever . . . you ring the number, they give you the reservation code, no money changes hands.

I have turned up at the airport with the reservation details and all they are interested in (not just Ryanair) is my name - which they use to book me in.  All the same I wouldn't risk turning up without the reservation details printed out in case it took too long to track down my details or even worse - they couldn't find my details.

z


----------

